# CRS trasferring egg to her leg Video.



## ThyrosineChoi (Apr 6, 2010)

hey guys,
Leon (Beijing) asked me to post some video that i took around october, but i was busy and bit of lazy at the same time,
but since it's break and i got nothing to do, i found a way to edit the video. and
Here's the video of my female crs moving her egg.

ENJOY.


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

woah awesome capture
looked like it had a seizure


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

finally....

that's a sick video dude


----------

